# برج المراقبة



## محمد البشايرة (18 يناير 2011)

*برج المراقبة*​*أولاً: مقدمة:
معظم أنظمة الاتصالات والملاحة الجوية تستخدم الكمبيوتر والرادار والراديو وغيرها من الأجهزة والمعدات وذلك لتزويد الطائرة بتعليمات وتوجيهات الأشخاص المدربين والذين يعملون كمسئولين عن مراقبة الملاحة الجوية في المحطات الأرضية، والذين يراقبون بشكل مستمر هذه الأنظمة ويتعقبون مكان توضع وسرعة الطائرة أثناء طيرانها.
إن المسئولين عن مراقبة الملاحة الجوية يستطيعون تحذير الطائرات عندما تكون قريبة من بعضها كما أن المراقبة الجوية تستخدم أيضاً في تنسيق إقلاع الطائرات وهبوطها على مدرج الطائرات.
إذاً فإن هدف المراقبة الجوية هو زيادة عدد الطائرات التي تطير في نفس الوقت وتقليل خطر اصطدامها ببعضها.
ويعمل الطيارون مع فريق العمل الموجود على الأرض بشكل مترابط مع المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية، وذلك لإدارة حركة الطيران.
كما أن أنظمة المراقبة الجوية تعطي أيضاً معلومات متجددة عن الطقس لكل المطارات الموجودة في الدولة، وبالتالي تستطيع الطائرة أن تقلع وتهبط بأمان.
وهذه المعلومات ليست ضرورية فقط للمسافرين بالطائرة، بل إنها مهمة أيضاً للصناعة التي تعتمد على الطيران في إيصال الأغذية والمواد في الوقت المحدد.
ثانياً: عوامل المراقبة الجوية:
إن المراقبة الجوية هي عبارة عن مزيج مكون من ثلاثة عناصر رئيسية:
- العامل الأول هو قواعد الطيران الرئيسية التي يتبعها الطيارون في الجو، وهي تشبه إلى حد كبير القواعد التي يجب على سائقي السيارات إتباعها.
- العامل الثاني هو مجموعة أنظمة الملاحة الالكترونية والأجهزة التي يستعملها الطيارون ليظلوا ضمن المسار المحدد.
- العامل الثالث هو عبارة عن المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية بالإضافة إلى أنظمة الحاسوب التي يستخدمها هؤلاء المسئولون وذلك من اجل تتبع الطائرة أثناء إقلاعها وطيرانها ومن ثم هبوطها.
هذه العوامل الثلاثة تعمل مجتمعة لإبقاء الطائرة آمنة ومنعزلة في الهواء لتجنب الصدامات.
فيما يلي سنتناول كل واحد من هذه العوامل على حدة.
1- قواعد الطيران:
يعتمد النظام الرئيسي للمراقبة الجوية على قدرة الطيارين على تمييز طائراتهم من أجل الرؤية البصرية للطائرات الأخرى وتجنبها، وهذا النظام معروف باسم قواعد الطيران البصرية (Visual Flight Rules) (VFR)، وهنا يستخدم الطيارون الخرائط التي تبين مواقع المعالم التضاريسية والمطارات والعلامات الأرضية، كما يستطيع الطيارون استخدام إشارات لاسلكية أو مساعدات ملاحية أرضية أخرى وذلك لمراقبة مسار طيرانهم.
إلا أن هذه الطريقة تعمل جيداً فقط عندما تكون الرؤية جيدة، وعندما تكون سرعة الطائرة أقل من المعتاد، كما أنه على الطيارين هنا أن يبتعدوا عن الغيوم، وأن يكون مدى الرؤية خمسة كيلومترات على الأقل.
فإذا اختل أحد هذه الشروط أو إذا كان الطيران في منطقة مزدحمة، هنا يجب أن تدار الطائرة من قبل قواعد الطيران الآلية Instrument Flight Rules (IFR). إلا أن هذه الطريقة أكثر تعقيداً من سابقتها، لذلك يجب على الطيار أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة في هذا المجال.
وطريقة (IFR) تتطلب من الطيارين أن يبلغوا برج المراقبة عن وجهتهم قبل الإقلاع، وحالما يعطي برج المراقبة التصريح يجب على الطيار أن يقلع, كما أنه على الطيار أن يحافظ على الاتصالات اللاسلكية مع المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية (المراقبين) أثناء الطيران، وغالباً ما تستخدم هذه الطريقة عندما يكون مجال الرؤية أقل من خمسة كيلومترات أو عند الطيران في المناطق المزدحمة أو في الطيران خلال الغيوم.
إن استخدام طريقة IFR يجعل الطيارين والموظفين الذين يقودون حركة الطائرة يستعملون أجهزة متنوعة وهذه الأجهزة مصممة للعمل في جميع حالات الطقس، كما أنها تعمل في الليل والنهار، بالإضافة إلى أن هذه الأجهزة تخبر الطيار باتجاه الطائرة وسرعتها.
هذا ويستخدم طاقم الطائرة الراديو للبقاء على الاتصال مع المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية (المراقبين)، وكما أنهم يظلون على اتصال دائم مع برج المراقبة بواسطة الراديو، ويسألون عن التصريح سواء أقبل الإقلاع أم قبل الهبوط.
وهناك أجهزة أخرى مستعملة في الطائرة مثل أحد الأجهزة الأوتوماتيكية الذي يسمى المتلقي أو المستجيب Transporter، وهذا المتلقي يرسل إشارات الكترونية إلى المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية (المراقبين) الموجودين على الأرض, ومن ثم يستخدم المراقبون هذه الإشارات لتحديد الطائرة ومن ثم يتعقبون مواضعها بواسطة الكمبيوتر.
 2- أنظمة الملاحة:

تساعد أنظمة الملاحة الطيارين في الطيران من مطار لآخر، وهذه الأنظمة تساعد كلا من الطيارين والمراقبين في تحديد موقع الطائرة بالنسبة للأرض أو بالنسبة لطائرة أخرى.
وعند الطيران بارتفاع عالي أو في طقس سيء، تكون أنظمة الملاحة أساسية لحماية الطائرة أثناء الطيران.
طورت أجهزة الملاحة الجوية من أجهزة الإرسال اللاسلكية الأرضية الغير دقيقة إلى أنظمة فضائية متطورة :
- ففي عام 1924 كانت المساعدات الملاحية تقتصر على منارات راديو (لاسلكية) بسيطة، وهذه المنارات كانت تزود الطيار فقط بإمكانية التوجه نحوها، وكانت تتصف بعدم الدقة وتكليف التركيب الرخيصة.
- وفي عام 1950 ، فقد أصبحت تجرى البحوث لتزويد نظام الـ VOR بالمرونة ( VOR وهو نظام مكون من سلسلة من المحطات اللاسلكية-الراديو- وظيفتها نقل المعلومات عن الاتجاه إلى الطائرة -انظر الصورة-) ، وإن مجال أنظمة الملاحة قد بدأ يتطور ، الأمر الذي جعل الطيارين يتوجهون من مطار لآخر مباشرة.
- LORAN ( الذي يعني الملاحة البعيدة المدى) وهو جهاز لاسلكي ، الذي يحسب بشكل أوتوماتيكي موضع الطائرة ويعطي التوجيه الملاحي إلى أي اتجاه أو موضع.
وعلى أية حال فإن الجزيئات المشحونة الموجودة في الغلاف الجوي، والمعروفة باسم الغلاف الأيوني قد قيدت مدى إشارات LORAN اللاسلكية كما انه بإمكانها أن تعيق العمل في بعض الأحيان وإن أجهزة الملاحة التي يستخدمها الطيارون أثناء الهبوط تعتبر من الأجهزة الحساسة جداً، وأشد حساسية من أجهزة الملاحة المستخدمة أثناء الطيران.
- ولتوجيه الطائرة لجعلها تهبط بسلام زودت كثير من مدرجات هبوط الطائرات بنظام الهبوط ILS، وهذا النظام يستخدم جهازين إرسال لإرشاد الطائرة ضمن مدى 800m على مدرج هبوط الطائرات، أحد هذين الجهازين يعطي معلومات عن الارتفاع عندما تقترب الطائرة من المدرج ،أما وظيفة جهاز الإرسال الآخر فهي تنبيه الطيار عندما تنساق الطائرة إلى اليسار أو اليمين من المدرج. وهناك أجهزة أكثر تطورا في نظام ILS التي توجه الطائرة حتى ضمن 400m أو حتى إلى مدرج هبوط الطائرات نفسه من أجل الهبوط الآلي (الأوتوماتيكي).
3- المراقبون الجويون:

أن المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية (المراقبون الجويين) هم الذين يكونون القسم الثالث للمراقبة الجوية. 
و من وظائفهم إدارة عملية تحديد مواقع الطائرات بشكل يضمن الأمان والاستعمال الفعال للفضاء.
يستخدم هؤلاء المراقبون الرادار والإشارات المرسلة لمراقبة مواقع الطائرات وارتفاعها ضمن مساحة محددة من الفضاء، كما أنهم يتعقبون الطقس السيئ وعوائق الطيران، ويوصلون هذه المعلومات إلى طاقم الطائرة.
إن المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية يعملون في مركز التحكم الجوي (Air Route Traffic Control Centers) (ARTCC) وهم حاملون لرخصة عالمية ووظيفتهم هي اقتفاء أثر جميع حركات المرور الجوية داخل نطاق المجال الجوي لدولتهم.
أما محطات البنزين للطائرات فهي تزود الطيارين بالمعلومات حول الطقس وهذه المحطات هي أيضا ذات رخصة عالمية.
أما أبراج المراقبة فتتوضع داخل المطارات، و وظيفتها تنسيق حركة هبوط الطائرات و إقلاعها.
في البداية كانت أبراج المراقبة عبارة عن غرف صغيرة مقززة (محاطة بالزجاج) مبنية في أعلى بناء المطار، أما الأبراج الحديثة فارتفاعها يصل إلى آلاف الأقدام، و تكون غرف هذه الأبراج كبيرة، بحيث تسع لعدد كبير من المراقبين الذين يعملون في نفس الوقت.
إن إحدى مسؤوليات المراقب المحلي هي كفالة و ضمان خلو مدرج مسير الطائرات تماما فبل إعطاء الإذن (تأشيرة السماح) بالهبوط أو الإقلاع.
أما المراقبون الأرضيون فمسئولون عن اصطفاف الطائرات و حركتها على أرض المطار من وإلى المدرج.

برج في الاردن








*​


----------



## محمد البشايرة (18 يناير 2011)

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## d_a_w_i (18 يناير 2011)

بالطبع نال إعجابنا ، تقرير رائع بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


---------------------------------------------------------------------
قم بالضغط على الصورة للدخول إلى الموقع













​


----------



## محمد البشايرة (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على مرورك


----------



## dabwan (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
شكككككرا جزيلا لك اخ محمد..
وجزاك الله خيييييييييرا..
وكل سنة وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم....


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
رمضانكم مبارك كريم

و الله الموضوع مفيد
سلمت يداك أخي


----------



## mnmmm (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mustafatel (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------

